# Friday 2-3



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Gorgeous day on the lake. Flat as a pancake. Launched at 11:30 with Sellfish, GotOne, and ShortDrift. Set up troll, and had a fish on in minutes. Had a slow pick going, but managed to dump more than we were catching. At one point, we were 4 for 11. Not good. Things picked up, and our average incresed. Ended the day going 12 for 22, and released a plump nine pounder. Started with Husky Jerks on one side, and Reef Runners on the other. The Huskies were getting all the attention, so we switched the non productive side to Husky Jerks. Purple Perch and Glass Perch, 65-75 back at 1.1 mph did the damage. Water temp was 33-34 degrees. Saw an Eagle heading out of Turtle Creek, and another as we returned. We wrapped it up at 4:30, with a dozen nice fish in the box. It was an awesome day on the lake.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

great job guys! lake looks amazing


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Great idea going out there. Nice pics. thanks for sharing. Way to end the week. What a strange winter it has been.


----------



## reeleyes (Apr 15, 2007)

very nice guys good job


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Job Guys


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Steve, I told the guys I was with, "if come 100 times you may get 1 more day like this one". We went 18 / 28 off cone all reefs 55 - 70 back. 1mph Cranberry Crusher, blue chrome, rainbow trout and lights out. 4 @ 7#s or so, smallest was 3-1/2. 

Where were you guys.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Awesome day today!! It's Feb. 3rd Wow. Had a blast and as always a ton of laughs. Thanks Scott for the ride!! Some fresh fish for dinner tommarrow...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

good to see Het in "uniform"  nice job guys!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A few more

Unhooking one, with another coming in










Releasing a hog


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Job Steve!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wind looks decent, at this point, for the weekend. The wind switched to the north about 3:00 today, and the temp dropped like a bag of rocks. The fish also shut down like someone hit a switch.


http://www.iwindsurf.com/windandwhere.iws?regionID=95&siteID=1869&Isection=Forecast+Graphs


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Good job steve glad somebody got out today


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It is hard to believe that we were trolling a flat lake in bright sunshine on the third of Feruary. Thanks for the ride Scott.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Well done guys.
Cool pic of the 3 boards wavin' while makin' wakes on the flat lake in Feb. 

I/O's vs Outboards ? hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice job!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

OhYeah said:


> Well done guys.
> Cool pic of the 3 boards wavin' while makin' wakes on the flat lake in Feb.
> 
> I/O's vs Outboards ? hmmmmmmmmmm.


I thought the same thing, that's a great pic. I saved it to use as computer wallpaper.
Great job on the fish, who would think you'd be trolling on Feb 3.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey guys where's the ice for the cooler...


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Well done guys!

Don't get me started on the whole I/O vs outboard thing... Whos got a 20' starcraft they want to unload???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The fishing and FISH -Fantastic - the sleeveless t -shirt, PRICELESS!!!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Great job guys and it looks like it was a PERFECT day to be on the water. Sitting here in Florida as I write this.....KILLING me not to have been out there too!


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

I do dan call me  bd

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

What a diiference a day makes. Woke up to about an inch of snow, and it's still coming down.

Gary, did you guys get out, or are you going out?


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome Job guys. Feb 3 wow!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That is just crazy. Nice work. You caught more fish in one day in February than I will have an opportunity to catch this year in a month!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice. Getting the itch. Thanks


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Hetfieldinn said:


> What a diiference a day makes. Woke up to about an inch of snow, and it's still coming down.
> 
> Gary, did you guys get out, or are you going out?


You guys saw a little opening and didn't hesitate to go for it. Nice job while the rest of us wait!!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job guys. I love it. Steve you couldn't dress like that ice fishing. 
Congrats guys. thanks for shaing


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Nice to see you guys maid it out. Nice bag of eyes Steve!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice to see trolling in Feb. Nice job guys.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice work fellas! I am jealous!


----------



## eyeman480 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Job. Who would beleive this time of the year


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

nice job guys! had to feel good to be back at it.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Missed all of last year due to weather not meeting demands of my work schedule, and seeing pics like this in FEB just haunt the **** out of me. Great job catching some VERY early season eyes. Got my calendar set for the 20-22 of April for my first launch of the season. Great job guys. Hope to see you on the lake this year. Miss you all.Hope to see you soon.


----------



## mriversinco (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice Job, I'm so jealous.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Look how happy Scott looks, last time I saw him he wasn't that happy! good job, looks like a bueatiful day on mother erie.:B


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

wow!!! nice job guys.... glad you got to break the ice and get em!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job guys. This is something you'll be able to talk about for many years to come. And have the pictures to prove it too. No one would believe that someone could be out trolling at what's supposed to be the coldest time of the year in our area of the country. Does anyone know of anybody that has done this before? Congrats again guys.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

capt S said:


> Look how happy Scott looks, last time I saw him he wasn't that happy! good job, looks like a bueatiful day on mother erie.:B


Ya It was definately a better day than when I saw you lol. Everythings been flushing good lol. Thanks again you guys are top notch. We jigged all day yesterday and it was slow til the last hour, imagine that. It was great watching them chase on the vex on my boat in Feb. Unbelievable. Het, Gotone, and Short drift, Thanks for a great day on the water its one I'll never forget. Capt. S since it doesn't look like we gonna be able to ice fish together let me know when ya wanna go. Scott.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Great job! Melanie wouldnt go fishin this weekend says its too cold, but she"ll go snowmobiling when its -4, Go figure.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

The Big Ugly said:


> Great job! Melanie wouldnt go fishin this weekend says its too cold, but she"ll go snowmobiling when its -4, Go figure.


Thats funny. Tell her its snowmobiling on soft snow.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome pics - especialy this time of the year, thx for sharing!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, you guys are getting me pumped up with those pictures. Great job on the fishing. Hetfield, it is hard to believe that you are showing off those guns in February. I just played golf with my son last week....first time in 35 years that I have played golf in February. You gotta love this weather!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great day out there guys!
I can't wait to get my rig out this Spring, err... as soon as the weather permits me heading north to the lake!


----------

